# Pool Table Refurbish



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

Good news!, I have been working on the design for this project for several months, and the the owner has finally made the call. The existing table is a old Brunswick that he picked up at an auction. 
the table is made from pressed board that has really suffered from the humidity here in Hawaii, but the actual frame is all in really good shape

I have tried to keep the design simple and just let the wood be the focal point.

I have made up several cap/wood samples for the piece and I will post a picture as soon as i get the sample back. The owner has chosen to use Mango with the curved accents made from Ohia. I added narrow strips of purpleheart to highlight these details. We will be using abaloni as the diamonds which should bled in well with the coloful mango. 
So here we are I am finalizing the material lists and will deliver the rough stock to the kiln next week, any comments or suggestions at this point would be welcomed. I will be building the curved base out of ply and then veneering it. 
thanks for all your help and ideas, hint, hint.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

looks like a big undertaking..


----------



## handplane (Oct 31, 2007)

I just found this after doing a search for others working on their own pool tables. I also decided to use abalone for the diamond sights and already purchased mine and am happy with them. I thought you might like this link, it was the least expensive place I found after a lot of searching.

http://www.poolndarts.com/index.cfm?CFID=11348323&CFTOKEN=367c5d84ed5b7255-23A715B7-D61C-4F06-B477B9FCA07F87F1&Fuseaction=Catalog.Product&productID=3763

I'll be eager to see pictures of your progress on the table!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

That looks like it will be a fun project. I am looking forward to the outcome.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a big job.


----------

